# My first go at Venison Dried Beef !!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey all, trying my first go round with Venison Dried Beef !  A huge thanks to Adam (c farmer) for putting up with all my questions on this process....  Thanks a bunch man !  Also a shout out to Bear for getting some of us into this curing thing, Thanks Bear !

Sooo, here we go with the process......













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 9, 2014






Gettin ready !

Thanks for lookin all...

Thread will be updated thru the process !


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2014)

:popcorn. :beercheer:

You got this.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 9, 2014)

TQ













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 9, 2014






Brown sugar, then off for a 10+ day rest in the fridge ! 












image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 9, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Dec 9, 2014)

OH crap! 10 days??? 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2014)

themule69 said:


> OH crap! 10 days???
> Happy smoken.
> David



I did mine 12.


----------



## bertman (Dec 9, 2014)

You have no idea how captivated I am. This is on my to-do list.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 9, 2014)

10 lbs !  Smells good already..... The wait is on !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 9, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 9, 2014)

c farmer said:


> :popcorn. :beercheer:
> 
> You got this.



Thanks Adam, I hope so.... Thanks for your help !

:beercheer:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 9, 2014)

themule69 said:


> OH crap! 10 days???
> Happy smoken.
> David



10+ days! I know right..... Lol.  

Thanks for dropping by David !

:beercheer:


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 10, 2014)

I shall watch this thread, impatiently awaiting the results!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 10, 2014)

Keep us posted  as it looks quite interesting !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 10, 2014)

bertman said:


> You have no idea how captivated I am. This is on my to-do list.



Thanks bertman, I have wanted to do this for a while.... First I needed the venison, then had some good help getting this started !  Appreciate ya dropping a line !


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 10, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks bertman, I have wanted to do this for a while.... First I needed the venison, then had some good help getting this started ! Appreciate ya dropping a line !


WOW Bro J.....I want to be like you when I grow up - this is going to be interesting to watch how it all turns out.  I'm watching...........

Sis J


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 10, 2014)

I know how it will turn out.  GREAT.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 10, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I know how it will turn out. GREAT.


Great for sure Adam.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 10, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bertman, I have wanted to do this for a while.... First I needed the venison, then had some good help getting this started ! Appreciate ya dropping a line !
> ...



Haha, you don't wanna be like me Sis J....  Lol.   I'll never grow up, ask Nicole !  Had a bunch of help from Adam on this, so I know it's gonna be good !  Thanks for dropping a line !

Take care my friend,

:beercheer:

Bro J


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ten day wait? Oh geezzzzzz!!! Guess I'll have a beer or two until then!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 10, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Ten day wait? Oh geezzzzzz!!! Guess I'll have a beer or two until then!



Haha, thanks Case.... Yep, 10 days at least.....  Is a beer or two in 10 days enough ?  If so your stronger than I'am when it comes to brewsky.... I had 4 curing it last nite !  :biggrin:


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey Justin,

Looks like you are off to a great start!  I really enjoyed Adam's thread as well, and I'm looking forward to seeing how this goes for you.  My husband is at deer camp right now.  Don't know if he's gotten a deer or not, as he is out of cell phone range, but if he brings a deer home I'll be trying out Adam's recipe as well.  I'm excited to watch your progress on this!

Clarissa


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2014)

Great start Justin!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You're gonna love that stuff.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If anybody gets a deer & can't wait the 10 days to see what to do, they can go to my Step by Step on "Venison Dried Beef".

*Smoked Venison Dried Beef  *       

Be back for some Drooling, Justin!!







Bear


----------



## bertman (Dec 11, 2014)

I am familiar with Bearcarver's Step-byStep; is there any difference between his recipe & method and c farmer's?

(Man, I gotta try this).


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2014)

I used the same cure method.

Bear keeps his moist, I dried mine out.

Took like 30 hours.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171942/venison-dried-beef

Hope Justin doesnt mind , but here is my thread


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 11, 2014)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I shall watch this thread, impatiently awaiting the results!



Thanks for dropping a line CB, I'am impatiently waiting as well.....  :biggrin:

:beercheer:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 11, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> Keep us posted  as it looks quite interesting !



Thanks CM & yes I'll keep the thread updated !  

:beercheer:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 11, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> c farmer said:
> 
> 
> > I know how it will turn out. GREAT.
> ...



Yep Sis J, Adam knows cause he done this bout a month ago !  I can't wait..... LOL

Just hope I don't mess it up !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 11, 2014)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey Justin,
> 
> Looks like you are off to a great start!  I really enjoyed Adam's thread as well, and I'm looking forward to seeing how this goes for you.  My husband is at deer camp right now.  Don't know if he's gotten a deer or not, as he is out of cell phone range, but if he brings a deer home I'll be trying out Adam's recipe as well.  I'm excited to watch your progress on this!
> 
> Clarissa



Thanks so much Clarissa !  Hope your hubby brings home some venison !  Our hunting season is done for big game, got a deer so can't complain..... Well just a little, I was so close to an elk..... :102:  If I'd been 20 seconds faster or they'd been 20 seconds later, I'd have had one !  My newest hobby is muzzleloader hunting, as addictive as smoking !  LOL. Let me know how your hubby does !  

Thanks again & take care,

Justin


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 11, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Great start Justin!!Thumbs Up
> 
> You're gonna love that stuff.:drool
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Bear, sure appreciate ya dropping a line !  I'am going to do 1/2 c farmer style (dry) & half your style (moist) !  I can't wait.... LOL
I have Christmas week off & I'am wanting to smoke up a storm !  :biggrin:  Gonna be doing these as well as some venison 85/15 sticks also !  

Take care !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 11, 2014)

bertman said:


> I am familiar with Bearcarver's Step-byStep; is there any difference between his recipe & method and c farmer's?
> 
> (Man, I gotta try this).





c farmer said:


> I used the same cure method.
> 
> Bear keeps his moist, I dried mine out.
> 
> ...



:yeahthat:

Good info Adam, I don't mind one bit !  

:beercheer:


----------



## smoked alaskan (Dec 11, 2014)

This is as bad as waiting for a batch of beer to age ....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As has been mentioned though...Patience is a virtue....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 11, 2014)

smoked alaskan said:


> This is as bad as waiting for a batch of beer to age ....:102:
> As has been mentioned though...Patience is a virtue....:beercheer:



Haha, your so right.... I'am waiting, trying to be patient !  :biggrin:

Thanks for dropping by smoked alaskan.... Appreciate it !

:beercheer:


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks so much Clarissa ! Hope your hubby brings home some venison ! Our hunting season is done for big game, got a deer so can't complain..... Well just a little, I was so close to an elk.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh--No!!!------Elk Dried Beef would be Awesome!!!

Get the next one!!

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks so much Bear, sure appreciate ya dropping a line ! I'am going to do 1/2 c farmer style (dry) & half your style (moist) ! I can't wait.... LOL
> I have Christmas week off & I'am wanting to smoke up a storm !
> 
> 
> ...


I helped Adam through his first Dried Beef, and I think the only thing he changed is he cooks his longer & drier.

The only place I don't like it that dry is in my Dried Beef & Cheese Sammies, but that is about 90% of my Dried Beef usage.

Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 12, 2014)

Beer making and sausage making... Like being a kid at Christmas looking at the packages under the tree!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 13, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much Clarissa ! Hope your hubby brings home some venison ! Our hunting season is done for big game, got a deer so can't complain..... Well just a little, I was so close to an elk..... :102:  If I'd been 20 seconds faster or they'd been 20 seconds later, I'd have had one ! My newest hobby is muzzleloader hunting, as addictive as smoking ! LOL. Let me know how your hubby does !
> ...



Yeah, there's always next year huh ?  LOL.  Makes ya appreciate it that much more when ya get one.... It was fun to get away & get up in the hills !

Talkin with Adam, he told me ya helped him a bunch..... Gonna do half & half, some more moist & some on the drier side to see what the fam likes !  I still have more in the freezer for the next go round !  

Thanks Bear !


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 13, 2014)

Very fun! Excited to see all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 13, 2014)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Beer making and sausage making... Like being a kid at Christmas looking at the packages under the tree!



Couldn't have said it any better CB !

:beercheer:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 13, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Very fun! Excited to see all! Cheers! - Leah



Thanks Leah, appreciate ya dropping a line !


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 13, 2014)

WHB, I can muzzleload hunt  a lot better than I can smoke !  You teach me smoking and I'll teach you smokepoles !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 14, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> WHB, I can muzzleload hunt  a lot better than I can smoke !  You teach me smoking and I'll teach you smokepoles ! :icon_biggrin:



Haha, CM I can use all the help I can get.....  However, I don't wanna give ya the short end of the stick as I have a bunch of hobbies but a master of none !  I'd be happy to help ya with anything I can though !

:beercheer:


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> WHB, I can muzzleload hunt  a lot better than I can smoke !  You teach me smoking and I'll teach you *smokepoles *!


I don't think Justin will mind----I have to tell a short story here:

Your calling your muzzleloader "Smokepoles" brings back memories.

4 of my buddies were Deer Hunting years ago with Muzzleloaders, and they told me they all met at the trucks for lunch.

They had their muzzleloaders leaning against trees while they were eating sandwiches.

All of a sudden 6 Deer came running through the woods about 50 yards away, at a gallop. 

They all grabbed their "Smokepoles", took quick aim & fired----Just about all at once.

AS they suspected nobody drew blood, because the Deer were moving so fast.

However they were having trouble telling me this story, because they were all laughing so hard.

They said they had to wait about 5 minutes to see if they got one, because it took that long to be able to see through all the smoke!!!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 14, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> CrazyMoon said:
> 
> 
> > WHB, I can muzzleload hunt  a lot better than I can smoke !  You teach me smoking and I'll teach you *smokepoles* ! :icon_biggrin:
> ...



LOL Bear, that's hilarious !   Reminds me of the cartoon of the ole boy in the outhouse doin his business.... With his gun resting against a tree....  Well, the outhouse door is open while he's doing his business as he watches a couple deer run right in front of him !  LOL.   Funny stuff !  :biggrin:


----------



## buzzy (Dec 18, 2014)

try this recipe. big hit at my house. suggestion though saute onions. i quad. this recipe to make a pan full

http://www.cooks.com/recipe/qt8n31kc/dried-chipped-beef-casserole.html

i have made plenty of dried beef out of deer using bears method. it turns out great just what a wait


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 20, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Haha, CM I can use all the help I can get..... However, I don't wanna give ya the short end of the stick as I have a bunch of hobbies but a master of none ! I'd be happy to help ya with anything I can though !


I'd probably short change you on the muzzleloading end of it !


----------



## shaggy91954 (Dec 20, 2014)

But how can it be "Beef" if it's Venison?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 20, 2014)

shaggy91954 said:


> But how can it be "Beef" if it's Venison?


Its a Pa thing.  you wouldnt understand.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





In Pa alot of people have dried vension made and we always called it beef.  Maybe to make us feel richer.


----------



## shaggy91954 (Dec 20, 2014)

LOL...........down here in Kentucky we'd call it a yankee thing.  Good luck with the "beef".


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

Buzzy said:


> try this recipe. big hit at my house. suggestion though saute onions. i quad. this recipe to make a pan full
> 
> http://www.cooks.com/recipe/qt8n31kc/dried-chipped-beef-casserole.html
> 
> i have made plenty of dried beef out of deer using bears method. it turns out great just what a wait



Thanks !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

shaggy91954 said:


> But how can it be "Beef" if it's Venison?



It's the same process as Dried Beef I do believe, so hence VDB or Venison Dried Beef !  :biggrin:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

shaggy91954 said:


> LOL...........down here in Kentucky we'd call it a yankee thing.  Good luck with the "beef".



Ok !  :biggrin:

:beercheer:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, CM I can use all the help I can get..... However, I don't wanna give ya the short end of the stick as I have a bunch of hobbies but a master of none ! I'd be happy to help ya with anything I can though !
> ...



Not at all man, we will help each other out what we can & call er good....  How's that sound ?  :biggrin:

:beercheer:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

c farmer said:


> shaggy91954 said:
> 
> 
> > But how can it be "Beef" if it's Venison?
> ...



:yeahthat:

:biggrin:


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2014)

shaggy91954 said:


> But how can it be "Beef" if it's Venison?


The butcher shops in SE PA sell it as "Venison Dried Beef", not because it's Beef, but because of the Dried Beef process.

If it's Elk, it would be Elk Dried Beef----Moose = Moose Dried Beef.

When you make hot dogs----Are they really Dogs????

How can you call them Dogs if they're really Beef or Pork???

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok, so after 13 days in the cure.... Took out, rinsed & into some ice water for bout a half hour.... 













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 22, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 22, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 22, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks good n cured.

Whens the smoke going?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks good n cured.
> 
> Whens the smoke going?



Thanks Adam !  

I'am hoping to start the smoking sometime tomorrow....


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 22, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks Adam !
> 
> I'am hoping to start the smoking sometime tomorrow....


looks great....will check on your smoke tomorrow Bro J.


----------



## shaggy91954 (Dec 22, 2014)

Is this going to be anything like deer jerky? I just made some killer deer jerky in the dehydrator this past weekend. Would love to try your "beef".


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Adam !
> ...



Thanks Sis J !  Hope your doing well my friend !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey all, just getting back to this.... Had a 48 hr sickness hit me pretty hard & was out of commission....  So, the original plan was overnite (not a day & a half) in the fridge then in the oven on real low for a bit (don't have the likes of a MES, yet).  So that's where I'am finally at this morning....  Here's the updated pics as of this morning .....

Just before the fridge, seasoned with a little SPOG, one a little heavier on the BP as I like a little kick.....













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 24, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 24, 2014







Out of the fridge this morning.....  Just before low, low in the oven to dry a little more !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 24, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 24, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2014)

Into the smoker we go....













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 24, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 24, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2014)

Now you're on the home Stretch---In the smoker!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can just about smell it from here!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Now you're on the home Stretch---In the smoker!!Thumbs Up
> 
> I can just about smell it from here!!!:drool
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear, I can't wait to try this stuff.... 

It smells awesome !  :yahoo:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2014)

IT 123* for the smaller chunks & 148* for the bigger ones....going well so far......  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 24, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 24, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 24, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks man !


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 24, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> IT 123* for the smaller chunks & 148* for the bigger ones....going well so far......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You go Bro J.......your venison looks awesome ( I knew it would) Merry Christmas Bro.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > IT 123* for the smaller chunks  width: 500px; height: 373px">
> ...



Thanks so much Sis J, I sure appreciate the kind words....  

A Very Merry Christmas to you & Sophie my Smokin Friend !

Thanks for dropping a line !  

Bro J


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2014)

Well, after the night in the fridge....  Sliced it up this afternoon.... 













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 25, 2014






Just gettin started !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2014)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 25, 2014






All done, was thinkin of vac packin but don't think it's gonna last that long !  :biggrin:

A shout out to Adam (c farmer) & Bear for the help !  

Tried some on the dryer side like Adam done & some more moist like Bear does....  I honestly like both ways !  

This was a blast to do, started Dec 9th & ended today....  Will for sure be doing this again....  

I did get a slicer for Christmas, nice addition to the Q arsenal !  

Thanks for lookin all !  

:beercheer:


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 25, 2014)

That looks great.   Nice job.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice Job, Justin!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like to slice mine thinner for Sammies, but the way you sliced it makes awesome gnawing on snacks. Better than Jerky!! IMO

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2014)

c farmer said:


> That looks great.   Nice job.



Thanks Adam, I appreciate it....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Justin!!Thumbs Up
> 
> Looks Great !!:drool
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch Bear !  There's a little of the thinner stuff on the bottom.... I got a little carried away with the new slicer, just sawing away ! :biggrin:

This stuff is great !  Thumbs Up


----------



## bertman (Dec 26, 2014)

That looks awesome! I really don't know why I haven't done this yet!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 26, 2014)

bertman said:


> That looks awesome! I really don't know why I haven't done this yet!



Thanks Bertman, appreciate it.....  I'd highly suggest givin this a go, it's awesome !


----------



## hattrick128 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have three fresh whitetail in the freezer. Was going to grind it all but now thinking I will section out the muscles in the hams and try this.


----------



## smokepone (Dec 26, 2014)

Enjoyed the thread with all the pics and references to Adam's and Bear's threads.  Definitely going to keep this in mind for a deer down the road.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 27, 2014)

Hattrick128 said:


> I have three fresh whitetail in the freezer. Was going to grind it all but now thinking I will section out the muscles in the hams and try this.



I would not hesitate doing this, it takes time.... But sure is worth it !  I know it won't be my last time making it !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 27, 2014)

Smokepone said:


> Enjoyed the thread with all the pics and references to Adam's and Bear's threads.  Definitely going to keep this in mind for a deer down the road.



Thanks, I'd highly recommend !  Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 27, 2014)

Smokepone said:


> Enjoyed the thread with all the pics and references to Adam's and Bear's threads.  Definitely going to keep this in mind for a deer down the road.



Me and Bear starts off the same but I really dry mine out. 

Both ways are great.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 27, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW Bro J - your dried venison looks amazing.  Glad Santa brought you a new slicer for Christmas!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 28, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > image.jpg
> ...



Thanks Sis J, I appreciate it !  I didn't think I was a good enough boy for a slicer....:icon_question:  but not gonna argue.... :biggrin:

Thanks for dropping a line my friend !  

Bro J


----------



## jeff sedlmayr (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks good, but does anyone on here do a true dried venison where they don't take it up to temperature with a true cold smoke?


----------

